# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Μετασχηματιστής USP Arian 850

## olorin

Σε ένα USP Arian 850 o μετασχηματιστής του βρέθηκε να είναι μουχλιασμένος-καμένος στη μία του μεριά που πρέπει να ναι το δευτερεύον αν κρίνω από το πάχος του χαλκού.



Τα στοιχεία που γράφει επάνω του είναι:

*41-040035-00G
E184736
CLASS B DV-130-1
DAR PLUS SZ 0951*

Που μπορώ να τον βρω;
Επίσης αυτό το μούχλιασμα-κάψιμο γιατί το έπαθε;
Ο μετασχηματιστής αυτός παίρνει μικρή τάση από τα τρία καλώδια(μπλε-κιτρινο-μαυρο) και βγαζει 230V στα κόκκινο-μπλε;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς εννοείς UPS (και όχι USP), δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να τον βρεις κάπου, πέρα από την αντιπροσωπεία ( και αυτό, μόνο αν παρέχεται σαν ανταλλακτικό), αλλά αν είναι καμένος μπορείς να τον πας για περιέλιξη (δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει οικονομικά).
Το <<μούχλιασμα>> που αναφέρεις,ίσως οφείλεται σε υγρά από την μπαταρία ( μπορεί η μπαταρία να έχει ανοίξει κάπου, είτε λόγω παλαιότητας ,είτε από  υπερφόρτιση, π.χ. λόγω προβλήματος στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης του UPS κ.λ.π.).
 Θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τσεκάρεις την μπαταρία του UPS. 
Αν έχει όντως πρόβλημα και η μπαταρία, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις προσεκτικά το κόστος της όλης επισκευής,γιατί πιθανών να μην σε συμφέρει. Το συγκεκριμένο UPS κοστίζει περίπου 70€. ( http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3079116/Arian-850-LED.html ).

----------


## olorin

Η μπαταρία είναι καλή.Δεν βγαζει υγρα!Πως μπορω να τσεκαρω σιγουρα οτι ειναι καμενος ο μετασχηματιστης?

----------


## ezizu

Το ότι δεν βγάζει υγρά η μπαταρία, δεν σημαίνει και 100% πως είναι καλή. 
Εκτός αυτού,αφού δεν έχει βγάλει υγρά η μπαταρία, τότε η <<μούχλα>> που έχει ο μ/τ, μπορεί να είναι από υγρά κάποιου ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή (που έσκασε) , ή από εξωτερική υγρασία, π.χ. νερά από κλιματιστικό, ή ακόμα και από κάποιο ζωάκι (αν έχεις). Μπορεί να υπάρχει διάβρωση και στην πλακέτα, έλεγξε το και αυτό προσεκτικά.
Το μ/τ μπορείς αρχικά να τον μετρήσεις ωμικά , για να πάρεις μια ένδειξη, αν έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο ή κομμένο τύλιγμα. 
Μπορείς όμως να τροφοδοτήσεις το ένα τύλιγμα (με τα χοντρά καλώδια), με χαμηλή AC τάση (6 - 12V, χρησιμοποιώντας την τάση του δευτερεύοντος κάποιου άλλου μ/τ) και να μετρήσεις την τάση *(πολύ προσεκτικά όμως, επειδή λογικά , αν είναι καλός ο μ/τ, θα είναι σχετικά υψηλή και επικίνδυνη ),*  στα υπόλοιπα τυλίγματα.

----------


## olorin

τα δυο χοντρα τυλίγματα βγαζουν 1.2 Ω και τα άλλα δεν βγαζουν τίποτα....Να σημειώσω ότι ειδικά στο κοκκινο χοντρό τύλιγμα το κάψιμο εχει προχωρήσει βαθιά!!!
Αυτός ο μετασχηματιστής κάνει δυο δουλειές;;;Δηλαδή περνει τα 230 τα κατεβάζει στα 12( υποτίθεται) Volt AC και μετά αυτά γίνονται συνεχή και φορτίζουν τη ματαρία και το ανάποδο,δηλαδή, παίρνει από τη μπαταρία ο inverter τα 12 V τα κάνει AC και μετα τα δίνει στο μετασχηματιστή για να τα κάνει πάλι 230 VAC;

----------

